# Empire MANANN'S BLADES COMMAND



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

And may I say they are beautiful Fw has really stepped up to the plate 




























Seems Fw still want to be more detailed than GW


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

What? No way? Someone made *EMPIRE* look good! Hahaha, this is one for the books. Good job Forge World!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

How come on the painted model he has a pizza base shield, yet on the unpainted is is a parrying shield?


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

The quote from FW is "Please note the painted example of Captain Van Der Kraal features a scenic base and converted shield that are not included in this kit. Model painted by Keith Robertson."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't mean to be a negative Nelly, but I already covered this here.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

They do look rather nice.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Ill be honest - that is without doubt the nicest command squad ever made. They are better than 90% of the GW full character models.

Why did forge world take this long to seriously make fantasy?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

40K Profit Margins. And the Higher ups not listening to Rick Priestly.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> And the Higher ups not listening to Rick Priestly.


They still dont


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

excellent captain! GREAT 

if only were of more use in combat! than Warpriests!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Maidel said:


> They still dont


Touche. But at second time around they did.

And then they put him back down under his bridge, and now have Alan Bligh writing. (Mega respect for the fella after coming clean about his mistakes in IA10, and also the amazing work he's done on both rules and story).

@ Luisjoey - you don't purchase Forge World model prices for their rules.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Touche. But at second time around they did.
> .


And third time they sacked him...


----------

